# Summer Bass



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

What's everyones go-to summer bass tactic? Mine would be carolina rig.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

crankbait..


----------



## BASSandBASEBALL (May 23, 2006)

worm......texas rigged or floating/swimming


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Black jitterbugs after dark. Don't know if it is still the case, but we would catch bass until our arms got tired after dark at Mogadore. One of the best topwater lakes that I have fished.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Topwater at night as steel cranium says. My lure selection is totally different now. I prefer to use crank baits. But tubes and jigs work well in the early morning and late day for me. I also like the carolina rig, and one of my most up and down lures is a buzz bait. Seems like one day you catch 30 the next you get skunked....


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

it depends on the lake but senkos seem to be good all around baits and theres nothing like a good topwater bite during those hot summer nights.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

tricksticks and spinnerbaits and the occasional crank thrown in for good measure


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

it seems like slow plastic fishing or topwater seems to be the choice.... i fished at hodgson tuesday in the tounry and all my fish came on yum dingers and tricksticks fished weightless slowly through and around the weeds not too far from shore.... letting it flutter down into the holes in the vegitation is what got them


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i use ratletraps/crankbaits, and worms waky style


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

what do you guys know about flippin' a deep diving jitterbug?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

pro-thats the hot bait at berlin right now....


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

this is what drop shotting buzzbaits does for ya


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Wait...What????
You're kidding...right?
I've won the "Most gullible" award a few times in my life....so be nice!


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Procraftboats21 said:


> this is what drop shotting buzzbaits does for ya


procraft.......forgive my ignorance but what is "drop shotting" buzzbaits? because if it catches bass like that one i'd really like to know. thx.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Buzzbaits!! One of my favorite ways to catch largemouth. Also a blast with the river smallies.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just read on Bass fan that one of marcias techniques in the championship last month was drop shotting a buzzer! way to go! it gets the spots everytime. what color were you using?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

you can't beat it for deep clear water, its like peanut butter and jelly man


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

We fish shallower reservoirs and stuff west of Toledo, and our best producers this summer were Bandit 100's (especially in Bluegill) and Buzzbaits. We were catching fish on buzzbaits on Father's day last summer in the near 100* weather.

*BB*


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

a steady retreive with a buzz frog like a floating stanley ribbit get some big bites in the shallow slop early in the day. Kinda like a weedless buzbait IMO.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

carolina rig and weightless worm


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

By far my all time favorite is the almighty Hula Popper. Works best morning and night, with good size results. Next would be a Texas rigged Berkley power bait worm. This year I will be trying the trick worm. I've heard nothing but good of them.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

I fish for smallies AKA cooper thunder. summer is tube jigs & drop shot rigs. MMM , leaping fish fat & sassy not too bad in the skillet either.I haven't fis hed for largemouth in years.Used to use sluggos & sinlge blade spinnerbaits.


----------

